# Alcatel Pixi 4 6" (8050d Model)



## Beardy88 (Aug 9, 2017)

So, i bought this cheap smartphone off the back of a recommendation from a friend, and for the price its a decent phone, but can i not update past Android 5.1? Ive tried everything and im not techie enough to root stuff myself. any help?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

A lot of cheaper phones don't ever get an upgrade.

If you aren't techie, forget about rooting the device and stick with lollipop.

According to the Alacatel site
http://www.alcatel-mobile.com/global-en/products/detail/PIXI4
that model is running android 6, marshmallow.

Go through the support page
http://www.alcatel-mobile.com/global-en/support


----------

